# Newly build computer stuck in power save mode



## Katmartins (Nov 14, 2011)

I just built a computer for the first time and I tried to turn it on but the monitor just says "dvi-d power save mode"and shuts off. All the fans are running fine and all of the lights turn on. I tried getting onto BIOS but it won't even let me do that!


----------



## Rastace (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm guessing your talking about the monitor.

This has happened to me before, but with an older computer. Turns out that the actual plug for the monitor was screwed and didn't work. Luckily there was two installed on it so it was OK. 

Also, check that the output frequency isn't that too much for the monitor. I heard that somewhere around the forum and it seemed easily fixable.

Even if it was in power save mode (the computer), I think it would still boot and everything. 

One question: Does the boot screen actually come up or does the monitor just shut off? And also what brand is your monitor?


----------



## Katmartins (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a brand new lg flatron. The computer turns on, the monitor turns on, then it says going into power save mode and the monitor shuts off. The computer stays on, but I can't do anything.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

What are your system specifications?

Have you tried another video card output port? Check also to see that your monitor is set to auto-detect inputs.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-GPU-RAM-PSU?


----------

